# how to catch lm that hang underneath schooling white bass busting shad



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

so ive heard of this, and i seen it on a fishing show once, jason quinn was slaying largemouth that were hanging out on the bottom underneath white bass that were schooling up and busting shad on topwater. he said they just sat down there waiting for injured shad to fall down right into their mouths. he had a big jigging spoon. i tried this technique and couldnt get bit, i also tried yoyo'n a red eye shad. i didnt try i this today but my next rig is gonna be a carolina with a fluke on it. also are there always some lm underneath the whiteys waiting for the easy meals?????


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

holy crap! i have never heard of this. thats why i have been seeing large schools of bass where i am fishing


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

jerkbaits would be a good option


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

a little george is a good bait for this. It is heavy enough to get below the white bass before they can grab it. Let it sink down and snap jig it back to the boat. Use your graph to see haw deep the bigger fish (bass saugeye) are holding under the school of shad. Unless you are an artificial only fisherman, in the fall i cast net shad and use them for bait. Use a #2 gammy circle hook and a split shot about a foot or so up the line from the hook. Hook the shad between its nose and its eye. Throw it right into the middle of the school and let it sink down and hang on. I've caught alot nice bass, saugeyes, and some BIG channel cats doing this.

Good Luck!


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I would think maybe a dropshot would work. I like dropshotting BPS tendertubes in white with black flakes and emerald shiner.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I've had good success with tandem rigged white flukes (two) with small jig heads and a three way swivel. Cast it past them and yo-yo it back through them letting it drop all the way to the bottom and sitting there for a while.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

try jigging or casting a vibe.if it gets down without getting nailed by a wb,you could connect.you could also cast past the school and give it the lift/drop retrieve.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Just yesterday we seen two schools of shad getting nailed on top of the water.....I had tied on a ragetail frog....there it past the school and brought it right over top the school and both times got nailed with a descent bass......idk if topwater through the schools always work? But for me it did both times yesterday!! Best of luck


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

topwaters are another good option.especially in shallower water when fish are trapping shad there.
i used to fish below dillon spillway regularly,and when they turned water loose,shad would get washed down the river.when this happened,the bass would get active and i'd tie on a jitterbug and tear them up


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Jason Quinn is great at that. I have seen him do it. I have tried it with spoons of all sizes and vibes. 

So I just did what any angler lost of thoughts would do throw on a nice Shad colored jig. 

I might not be able to do it with a spoon but I do it with a 1/2 ounce jig.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

these are all great replies thanks alot to everyone with great ideas and welcome any more to come also. the topwater is the number one choice when you see this action but for some reason you not gettin any bass to come up i, just wanted to explore the second option of getting baits down below the whiteys for the lazy bass that might be there. i like the idea of replacing the spoon/vibee with a shad color jig. also the tandem fluke. the vibee attracts too much attention from the whiteys.


----------



## thelatrobe33 (May 19, 2008)

I usually have success dropping a weightless YUM Dinger down through all the action. It has that wobble that looks like an injured shad.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

does anyone have any input about how do you know if there are bass lingering underneath the melee of white bass? or do you just fish it just in case, what could it hurt. or most of the time there should be some there?


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Personally I think Jason is doing something else he is not telling us. I have a decent way of copying a technique I see the pros do. Yet that is one I have been able to do. I will continue to do so. So far no luck on doing it.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I think the biggest problem is that our reservoirs lack the numbers of schooling fish compared to some of the lakes in the south. For example at kentucky lake if you find fish busting shad its a lot easier to connect with the bass. There are just more bass in those reservoirs. I feel your pain it drives me nuts also. The key i hav found is to throw something bigger like a big crankbait or a heavy spinnerbait with a large profile into the school. This way you don't get as many white bass. Around here there may not be any bass around the school of white bass. If you go the topwater route, try the origional zara spook, its a big bait and may not get blasted by as many white bass. The again you may have to weed through the white bass to get a few bass with the smaller baits if the larger baits are not working.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

> I think the biggest problem is that our reservoirs lack the numbers of schooling fish compared to some of the lakes in the south. For example at kentucky lake if you find fish busting shad its a lot easier to connect with the bass. There are just more bass in those reservoirs. I feel your pain it drives me nuts also. The key i hav found is to throw something bigger like a big crankbait or a heavy spinnerbait with a large profile into the school. This way you don't get as many white bass. Around here there may not be any bass around the school of white bass. If you go the topwater route, try the origional zara spook, its a big bait and may not get blasted by as many white bass. The again you may have to weed through the white bass to get a few bass with the smaller baits if the larger baits are not working.


marshall that is about the same story ive have been told by several other guys, you know most of them, that our reservoirs just didnt have the amount of big schools of bass like they do in the south. well the schools may not be big, but i know there are schools of them cuz, i caught about 7-8 bass all back -back a few weeks ago at alum mixed in with whiteys all busting shad. and your approach has been about my most productive, find them with smaller baits weed thru whiteys and switch to bigger baits to try to find the bigger fish.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

A Rapala Shad Rap or a Pointer 100 should be good the filtering the white bass. No?


----------

